# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  تولید دستگاه درباز کن

## mahsa_moradi

سلام
قصد تولید و طراحی دستگاه درباز کن الکترونیکی هوشمندی دارم که قابلیت های زیر رو داشته باشه:
قابلیت دریافت اثرانگشتذخیره و لاگ اثرانگشت هاگرفتن عکس از کاربری که از دستگاه استفاده می کنهامکان اتصال به شبکه وایفای برای دریافت و تبادل اطلاعاتدارای نمایشگر رنگی لمسی برای تنظیمات و نمایش اطلاعات از قبیل عکس پرسنلی کارمند و ...
برای طراحی چنین دستگاهی به من توصیه شد که از raspberry pi استفاده کنم.
سوال من اینه که طراحی چنین دستگاهی با raspberry pi کار درستیه؟ از نظر صرفه و بازدهی می گم. این دستگاه قراره 24 ساعته و تا مدت بسیار زیادی فعال بمونه.
راهکار دیگه ای جز استفاده از raspberry pi که بهتر باشه وجود داره؟

----------


## hamid-nic

> سلام
> قصد تولید و طراحی دستگاه درباز کن الکترونیکی هوشمندی دارم که قابلیت های زیر رو داشته باشه:
> قابلیت دریافت اثرانگشتذخیره و لاگ اثرانگشت هاگرفتن عکس از کاربری که از دستگاه استفاده می کنهامکان اتصال به شبکه وایفای برای دریافت و تبادل اطلاعاتدارای نمایشگر رنگی لمسی برای تنظیمات و نمایش اطلاعات از قبیل عکس پرسنلی کارمند و ... 
> برای طراحی چنین دستگاهی به من توصیه شد که از raspberry pi استفاده کنم.
> سوال من اینه که طراحی چنین دستگاهی با raspberry pi کار درستیه؟ از نظر صرفه و بازدهی می گم. این دستگاه قراره 24 ساعته و تا مدت بسیار زیادی فعال بمونه.
> راهکار دیگه ای جز استفاده از raspberry pi که بهتر باشه وجود داره؟


سلام 
خود rpi قیمتش حدود 160 تومن البته مدل جدید + یک ماژول اثر انگشت هم میخایید + یک ماژول دوربین هم میخایید + یک دانگل وای فای هم میخایید + یک lcd رنگی با تاچ لمسی هم میخایید 
همه ی اینها را با هم جمع کنید ببینید بصرفه هست براتون ؟
خود rpi هم هنوز تست صنعتی و تداوم کار من ندیدم هنوز شاید دوستانی تجربه این کار را داشته باشند .
ولی اگر تخصص الکترونیک دارید میتونید با طراحی یک برد با میکروکنترلر ها مثل stm32 ها این کار ها را با قیمت خیلی کمتر و بازدهی بیشتر انجام بدهید البته مزیت rpi استفاده از os هست .

----------


## alinaseri25

از نظر تست صنعتی و تداوم کار من از رسپبری توی کارخانه ذوب فلزات و نزدیکی کوره ی القایی تست گرفتم حدود ۶ ماه بدون مشکل و ریست کار کرده.اما پیشنهاد می دم که از اورنج پای وان استفاده کنید که هم سبکتر هستش و هم ارزون تر. ولی در کل اگه این سیستمتون یک سیستم اتوماسیون خونگی نشه واقعا به صرفه نیست چون شما هم سی پی یو و هم هزینه رو دارید از بین می برید اگه فقط یک در بازکن میخواهید با این امکانات یک میکرو کنترلر ARM ۲۰۰ مگاهرتزی تمام این کار رو براتون انجام میده و قیمتش هم فقط ۱۱ هزار تومان هستش

----------

